# Kann keine PNs verschicken?!



## WERNER 02 (21. Juni 2007)

Was iss denn nu kaputt??!!

Wollte gerade ne PN schreiben aber das Dingens funzt nicht. Bekomme nur ne Fehlermeldung.

Alles andere läuft aber glatt !! KOMISCH 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ????????*

Bei mir funtzt alles wie gewohnt.

Ach ja, sowas bitte in den Support setzen.

Verschiebe das mal....


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ????????*

@Werner
Hast du mal dein Postfach aufgeräumt? Auch den Postausgang? 

So ganz nebenbei wäre ein vernünftiger Themen-Titel ne feine Sache ...  ich mach das dann mal für dich.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ????????*

ganz vergessen, was erhälst Du denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Den gleichen wie eben als ich deinen Beitrag aufrufen wollte.



> Error 504 Gateway Time-out "www.hobby-gartenteich.de"



Im übrigen Briefkasten ist nicht leer, aber auch nicht voll. 
Cookies und Cache wurden auch schon geleert.: 
Möglich das sich das im Laufe des Tages wieder gibt, mal abwarten.
Könnte ja auch noch nen Verbindungscheck machen.

gruß
werner


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Mach mal - hier geht alles wie gehabt und (noch?) biste der einzige ...

EDIT:
Hab dir gerade ne PN geschickt, ging ohne Probleme ...


----------



## jochen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Ich habe auch Probleme,

wenn ich über den Button des letzten Beitrags, ein Thema aufrufen will

funzt das nicht, ich muß immer auf das Thema drücken, wenn ich dann aber zur nächsten Seite blättern will funzt das auch nicht,

und somit kann ich hier immo nur noch Themen lesen mit einer Seite.


Ist seit heute Mittag so,

Ich bekomme die selbe Fehlermeldung wie Werner 02

Nützliche Links geht nicht, eigentlich sehr vielse nicht.

Liegt es an A.L ?


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Tja Ihr beiden,

der "Techniker" ist gerade zur Türe raus und erst wieder in ein paar Stunden online. :? 
Kann es sein, dass da bei AOL was nicht stimmt?
Ihr seid ja beide bei diesem Provider, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

Bei uns gab es nach meinem Wissen keine großartigen Umstellungen an der Software. Evtl. könnt Ihr mal beim Provider nachfragen und die wissen ne Lösung oder die Ursache?!


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

also bei mir ist alles im Lot 

Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Dr.J (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Dito kein Problem. Bei den T-Komikern funzt auch alles.  wie kann das sein, dass bei denen mal was funzt.


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Arcor

alles


----------



## jochen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hmmmmmmmmm,

ich kann keine PM verschicken,
ich kann nur in gewissen Unterforen lesen, einige gehen , einige nicht,
wenn ich denn in einen Unterforum gelange, komme ich nur über Umwege zur letzten Seite eines Threats,

also bitte Einsicht wenn ich auf manchen Fragen nicht antworte, oder in von mir gestellte Themen im Moment abwesend bin.


----------



## sabine71 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

1 & 1 alles  

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Jepp, scheint nur AOL zu betreffen


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Stimmt Joachim

Finde aber den Fehler nicht. Mal den Support antippseln was die meinen.
Scheint doch was Wahres dran zu sein das dieses Vista noch nicht ausgereift ist,- und jetzt erst so nach und nach seine Macken offenbart.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hast du mal andere VB-Foren getestet? 

zB. die hier:
http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/forum        oder:http://www.vbulletin.org/forum


----------



## jochen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hi Joachim,

bei mir funzen alle Foren in denen ich lese einwandfrei, auch die beiden Links die du eingeestellt hast lassen sich ohne probleme durchstöbern.

Nur hier gehts leider bei mir nicht mehr, und wenn  es denn geht dann sehr langsam


----------



## Joachim (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Moin,

na, wie siehts aus? Sind die Probleme immer noch da? 

Wenn es an AOL selbst nicht liegt, dann  könnte es auch noch an der Verbindung AOL-Strato liegen - bei Strato steht unser Server.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Moin zusammen,

könnt Ihr beiden evtl. mal aufzählen, welchen Browser, Betriebssystem (Werner wissen wir ja schon  ) etc. Ihr benutzt?

@all
Noch irgendwo ein AOL-Nutzer mit oder ohne diesem(s) Problem?


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Morgen!

Bei mir funzt es nun wieder, 
Hab mir die neuere 9.0VR Browserversion runtergezogen, und siehe da,- es funzt wieder.
Sollte ich wohl öfters machen, denn die sind feste am werkeln, um alles erst so richtig auf die Reihe zu bekommen.
Ändert sich fast täglich immer mal was. Schaun wir mal was als nächstes kommt.: 

Danke euch aber für die Hilfe !!
@ Joachim, die Links habe ich mir vorsorglich  erst einmal abgespeichert. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## jochen (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Jepp,

bei mir funzt es auch wieder,

@ Joachim,

besten Dank für die Bemühungen.


----------



## Joachim (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

@Werner
Wozu braucht man eigentlich zur Zeit ein Vista?  Never touch a running system (oder so ähnlich  ) 

@Jochen
Abba ich hab doch nichts gemacht - weder kaputt noch ganz.


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hi Joachim

Ach so schlecht ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Zuerst wollte ich es ja wieder runterschmeißen. Aber da es schon auf dem neuen Rechner installiert war,- von daher, warum nicht mal testen.
Gibt so einige Funktionen die man gebrauchen kann. Wie zum Beispiel das schnelle umschalten der Fenster mit Miniaturansicht, oder Registerkarten erstellen von Themen und Seiten.
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind auch besser und schneller zu handhaben.
Wenns jetzt noch einige Male überarbeitet wird, dann passts scho.
Guck mal, selbst an die zukünftigen "FORENOPIS" wurde gedacht.  




Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hallo Leute,

ist doch super, wenn alles wieder geht. 

Aber ne kleine Frage hab ich noch zum Schluß: Surft Ihr beide mit dem Browser von AOL? Nicht IE oder FF?
Oder trat das Problem auch mit den anderen Browsern auf?


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hi Annett

Habs soeben angetestet.
*IE* und *SeaMonkey* funzen einwandfrei.

Scheint nur mit AOL nicht so recht zu funktionieren. 
Komme mit AOl hier rein.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Alles klar, also beim nächsten mal probiert einfach mal den Firefox oder IE oder oder. 

Ersteren finde ich total klasse zum vielsurfen. Da kann man die verfügbare Bandbreite so gut ausnutzen.


----------



## Joachim (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

@Werner
meinst du die Lupenfunktion? Das hat doch schon XP wenn nicht gar 98 drinne gehabt...


----------



## jochen (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hi Annett,

ja ich surfe mit AOL,

habe mir nun für Notsituationen, Firefox heruntergeladen.

besten Dank für den Tip.


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hallo,

bei mir funzt das Forum wieder nicht mit A.L,

mit Firefox geht es wie der Blitz,

@ Annett,

besten Dank nochmal für den Tipp.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Wer braucht schon den Schrott-Browser von A.L.........


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Hi Jürgen,

wenn man so begabt ist mit den Umgang am PC wie ich, dann ist man für jeden Tipp dankbar.

eines Tages wird dein Umbau fertig sein, dann will ich doch hoffen das ihr mal wieder bei mir anklopft um eine Grillwurst zu verdrängen, dann wäre es total nett von dir mir einen Kurzlehrgang zu geben...


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

@Jochen
aber klar doch  Bei Grillwurst sag ich ned nein.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

Grillwurst???????

Ich auch haben will.....


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

@Thorsten
nur für die, die was von Computer verstehen. Du verbiegst nur Fliesen.  Und dafür gibt es nur den Wurstzipfel


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

OK Thorsten,

wenn du mir versprichst das du nur eine Wurst isst, kannst du kommen...


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

 Danke Jochen.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

@Jochen

 wollen wir den überhaupt in unser schönes Franken lassen


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kann keine PNs verschicken?!*

@ Jürgen,

der Cheffe ist doch immer Willkommen,......           (Schleim)

ein bisschen Kultur wird ihn bestimmt nicht schaden...


----------

